# [recovery] amons ra-mecha-3.03



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1253045

confirmed working.... hells to the YES!

im in it now and it seems to work great, who ported this?

get it with rom manager. :smile3:


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone tested this for bugs and what not?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> Has anyone tested this for bugs and what not?


working good for me soo far.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just failed on flashing a kernel for me. Error says it wasn't signed correctly.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

lortay78 said:


> Just failed on flashing a kernel for me. Error says it wasn't signed correctly.


i just flashed synergy and it worked. things are signed different for clockwork. not a fault of the recovery.


----------



## DA6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ported by http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=798224


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

lortay78 said:


> Just failed on flashing a kernel for me. Error says it wasn't signed correctly.


I agree. Thank you. It does allow you to toggle off the signature check, so I was able to flash the kernel.
This is my first time really using Amon Ra. I only tried it once when helping a friend with her evo. Seems nice so far. I have counted on clockwork for three of my phones now, and I have had a few problems with it not wiping in the past. I assume those issues have been solved now, but it is nice to have options.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

So backups I've made with cwr Can be Restored after flashing amon?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree that the signature error is annoying. I'll sleep if I can fix that and send drelisdee some code.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah man I used to love this back in the Eris days. But team win beats this now, it has way more features. But I'm still glad this got ported


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I agree that the signature error is annoying. I'll sleep if I can fix that and send drelisdee some code.


zips must be signed different for amon, it doesn't use edify scripting.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> zips must be signed different for amon, it doesn't use edify scripting.


It does use edify AND amend. It doesn't matter about the signature.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

unzip this to your android sdk/ tools folder. take your existing zips for roms and kernels/themes and put them in the folder. rename them "update" and hit the sign batch file, it will sign the zips properly. it will create a signed.zip and then you can rename it and flash away. sign them one at a time only.

enjoy!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> It does use edify AND amend. It doesn't matter about the signature.


haha.... yeah i was gonna say...


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> haha.... yeah i was gonna say...


funny as i had to re-sign all my zips.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> funny as i had to re-sign all my zips.


Yes, but edify in short means updater-script, and amend is update script. The signature deals with the whole .zip file, not just the script.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> funny as i had to re-sign all my zips.


Over the past few days, I gave myself a crash course in recovery images and the code used to make twrp and cwm and some of ra. I know for a fact that this recovery is no diffrent from all the custom recoveries (besides the fact that it supports amend, which is really nothing). All it does is enable signature verification by default. All of your zips will flash normally if you turn verification off in the zip install menu (or if its disabled in the code).

Also, cwm has no zip dependencies. All zips are universal, and will work for cwm, ra, and twrp. No zips are build specifically for one recovery.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I had some problems I posted at xda and will post here as well.

Been playing around with amon recovery and now stuck at the splash screen. I was converting a cwm backup to amon recovery and now stuck at the splash screen. 
Here's what I did. 
Flashed amon recovery created a backup of current rom cm7. 
Booted to cm7
Flashed back to an older recovery of cwm 
Booted to recovery, (cwm). Restored a backup. 
Booted bamf
Flashed back to amon recovery 
Rebooted recovery (amon) 
Created a backup of rom with amon
Tried to restore initial rom (cm7) and it hangs at the splash screen.

Tried wiping and then restoring with no luck.
So I tried restoring another backup
Restored the bamf backup fine.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Cwm backups are generated differently from ra backups, so that would explain the problems.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> Cwm backups are generated differently from ra backups, so that would explain the problems.


I understand they are....where did you get lost in my process?

I used amon ra to create the backups and they failed to restore.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"sk8 said:


> I understand they are....where did you get lost in my process?
> 
> I used amon ra to create the backups and they failed to restore.


Thats what I get for texting while half asleep....believe I'm a lot more intelligent when I'm awake.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> Thats what I get for texting while half asleep....believe I'm a lot more intelligent when I'm awake.


I understand completely. Its getting late .....for most people.
I wasn't complaining just putting it out there for others. I was able to recover, I was just trying to lay it all out so that if others wanted to convert there cwm backups to amon ra they may encounter problems.

My situation may have been atypical, but I think some userez will attempt to convert a few of their favorite backups if the change recoveries.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

so how does everyone like this recovery? any issues with making/restoring backups? im just curious!


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> so how does everyone like this recovery? any issues with making/restoring backups? im just curious!


I will put it this way : CW is to Ra as a yugo is to a Benz. I love it and have had zero probs. My backups actually work and restore is solid. Just great work is all I can say.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Dev just updated. It includes my patch to keep signature check toggled off by default, so there is no need for "special" signing. A zip is a zip.


----------



## lonewulf (Jun 18, 2011)

I havent seen anyone bring "this" up so I guess I will...

For those that are saying that amon ra didnt restore for them...

What I've noticed is that this port of amon ra (havent tried the latest, if there is one) doesnt seem to be backing up/restoring kernel of nandroid being made...

Example: I made a nandroid of omfgb, then flashed bamf forever, then tried to restore back to omfgb, but I never made it pass the bright white htc screen...i then reflashed omfgb(didnt go through sign in/setup process), and was able to restore nandroid of omfgb. Now that I think about it, I could of just flashed jdkoreclipse aosp kernel, and that would of let me restore my nandroid of omfgb...

Im thinking I could never make it pass the bright white htc screen cause I couldnt boot omfgb into the stock bamf forever kernel.

How I came to this conclusion: I was running jdkoreclipse aosp kernel when I made my nandroid backup of omfgb. But after wiping/flashing omfgb, and restoring omfgb nandroid, I had the stock kernel...that stock omfgb kernel allowed me to be able to restore my nandroid. And i had to flash jdkoreclipse aosp kernel again, because it was either never backed up by amon ra in the 1st place, or amon ra wasnt restoring it.

Hope this makes sense, thanks.

UPDATE: Flashed the latest amon ra 3.04 and was able to restore nandroids sense, and aosp.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

It wont restore backup if your battery is below 20%


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"villae81 said:


> It wont restore backup if your battery is below 20%


Does that mean I'm gonna have to send another pull request to drellisdee to fix this, because I hope it does


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> Does that mean I'm gonna have to send another pull request to drellisdee to fix this, because I hope it does


Well I was screwing around with ninjamorph last night ended up having to flash backup keeps giving me oops! Something happened twice so I plugged it in my charger left it alone for a few minutes then tried it again then Viola! I like it like this though that way it wont power down in a middle of restore


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone done backup/restore speed comparisons between AmonRa, TWRP, and the latest CWM. I'm loveing TWRP at the moment, but a full nandroid backup take almost 10 minutes.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"Veridor said:


> Has anyone done backup/restore speed comparisons between AmonRa, TWRP, and the latest CWM. I'm loveing TWRP at the moment, but a full nandroid backup take almost 10 minutes.


I tried amonra cut that time in half or less


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

this isn't clockwork, amon was always like this jd. if you do not like the features use a different recovery. dont mean to sound rude but i like it the way it is!

also how do you update to the latest version of it? is there a download somewhere?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> this isn't clockwork, amon was always like this jd. if you do not like the features use a different recovery.
> 
> also how do you update to the latest version of it? is there a download somewhere?


I'm guessing through rom recovery


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

nope i see nothing.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> nope i see nothing.


This is what I did i flash back to cwr in rom manager then flash back to amon ra in rom manager


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

villae81 said:


> This is what I did i flash back to cwr in rom manager then flash back to amon ra in rom manager


we need a proper thread with a zip we can flash.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> we need a proper thread with a zip we can flash.


Did you get it to work?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Did you get it to work?


as of now im not going to update it, i like the version i have now. newer is not always better!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> as of now im not going to update it, i like the version i have now. newer is not always better!


Oh okay well I'm on the new version and so far so good


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> as of now im not going to update it, i like the version i have now. newer is not always better!


So, you like the IMPERFECTIONS of RA? IMO, the signature default toggle was stupid, because a bunch of us devs don't sign the zips. Also, 3.0.4 fixes a MAJOR nandroid issue.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

heres that commit to lower min battery % for nandroid: https://github.com/getitnowmarketing/htc-emmc-ra-recovery/pulls


----------



## getitnowmarketing (Sep 14, 2011)

PG05IMG-ra-mecha-3.05-2.zip 

MD5 = 8904dc4cefb6f4d1d3c936afee5f3b64 PG05IMG-ra-mecha-3.05-2.zip

Please see if someone can fully test with restoring CWM backups I don't have a T-bolt but same code works well for me on my dinc2.

Here is the latest. I added a GUI ability to restore CWM 3x, 4x, 5x backups. Just select the backup just like an Amon Ra one. Also changed min free space on sdcard required for a nandroid from 500mb to 700mb and lowered the min on battery lvl to do a restore to 20%. I don't frequent the forums here but though I'd add this here for those who can't use xda.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

getitnowmarketing said:


> PG05IMG-ra-mecha-3.05-2.zip
> 
> MD5 = 8904dc4cefb6f4d1d3c936afee5f3b64 PG05IMG-ra-mecha-3.05-2.zip
> 
> ...


 You mean those of us that are banned right?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewulf (Jun 18, 2011)

getitnowmarketing said:


> PG05IMG-ra-mecha-3.05-2.zip
> 
> MD5 = 8904dc4cefb6f4d1d3c936afee5f3b64 PG05IMG-ra-mecha-3.05-2.zip
> 
> ...


heya GNM,

I can confirm 3.x cwm recovery restrore via PG05IMG-ra-mecha-3.05-2.zip

I havent been on my stock rom backup in a long time. 

I deleted all my 4.x, 5.x cwr backups, but will test as well.

thanks

EDIT: not sure if this has been brought up/fixed, but I noticed in the RA-MECHA-3.03 release that check battery level would go from 99% - 10% instead of reading 99% - 100%.


----------

